# Fragrance oil vs scent



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a question, my step daughter makes goat milk soap and we were looking for more scents and with her recipe she just adds her regular scents after the soap traces. So we were looking for a certain scent and we can only find in in the essential oil and not just the reg scent. So my question is would she have to change her recipe and the amount of oil she used to be able to use the scented oil? Hopefully this makes sense, sometimes my words come out wrong,lol.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure what you mean by regular scent. Do you mean fragrance oil? That is what most soapers use (or essential oil). Essential is generally more expensive, and there is not as much selection, as they are all "natural oils", but I have never know of any essential oil that was not available as a fragrance oil also. Try From Nature With Love

Soap making, spa, skin care, massage, aromatherapy and cosmeceutical ingredient supplier - From Nature With Love

Wholesale Supplies Plus

Wholesale Soap Making Supplies and Candle Making Supplies - WholesaleSuppliesPlus

Or post the scent here, and maybe someone here knows where you can get it.

As to changing her recipe, no she would not have to, but SOME essential oils are stromger than FO's so she could probably use less.


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry I meant fragrance oil..She has been adding just a regular scent to her soap that she had got from hoeggers. The scent is patchouli


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I use essential oils as they last longer in the soap.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

There used to be a "dirt scent" out there somewhere...mmmm maybe Bittercreek? I think that was their answer for a cheaper Patchouli.


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

so my question is she does not have to change her soap recipe to add fragrance oil?


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

No, soap recipe does not need to be changed for the most part. Some use a starch to anchor in citrus scents in essential oils, but other than stuff like that, it's the same. However, depending on fragrance/essential oil, you may need to use more or less to scent the soap the same amount. If you've been using "scent" and not a specific fragrance oil, you'll probably be using less of the fragrance oil. You should be careful using "scent" because it may not be skin safe.


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

The scent that we bought was from Hoeggers goat supply under there soap making section.. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I like the scents & essential oils from Elementsbathandbody.com
They have a good selection & their prices are reasonable. Sometimes they offer free shipping with a certain size order too.


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks for the help everyone, much appreciated.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Check the Lye, Supplies link at the top of our forum


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Backfourty said:


> I like the scents & essential oils from Elementsbathandbody.com
> They have a good selection & their prices are reasonable. Sometimes they offer free shipping with a certain size order too.


I prefer essential oils to synthetics, but Elements does sell a patchouli fragrance oil that isn't bad. They sent me a sample along with an order. It's a bit more floral and less earthy than the real thing, but not a bad substitute.


----------



## crazy4equines (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the input, much appreciated.


----------

